# Friends of the CF105 Avro-Arrow



## Murdoch (Jan 13, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/357407088379474/
The above link is a Facebook group that is building an Avro-arrow.
With all updated metals and electronics.
Very exciting news, thought I'd share. Please check it out


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Jan 18, 2019)

. Five years from flying. those guys will all be dead by then.  LOL


----------



## Murdoch (Jan 21, 2019)

WTF does that even mean?
Why comment if your gonna be  a hater


----------



## Janger (Jan 21, 2019)

Keep it civil guys. No flame wars on this forum. Please delete your comments in the interest of avoiding any misunderstandings. Thanks.


----------



## Murdoch (Jan 22, 2019)

My apologies John and to the other's viewing this. 
I really didn't understand what Grizzly Adams meant by that. Although he is entitled to his opinion, if I had said a group was rebuilding a rare automobile, how would that be received. But I find when a negative response like the one Grizzly placed, some folks who may have been interested would just overlook it as Grizzly has. Without even having a look. In response to the 5 year, I believe the project is a 10 year time frame.
I'm not sure how to delete my comment, but you are welcome to do so. 
Thank-you


----------



## RobinHood (Jan 22, 2019)

Murdoch said:


> I'm not sure how to delete my comment, but you are welcome to do so.


There might be an “Edit” tab like so....





oh, and I just now see the “Delete” button as well. Not sure how long they stick around after posting.....

You can go in and change your comment and then hit “Save” and your new comment will replace the old one. I am not sure how to remove the whole posted comment.


----------



## Johnwa (Jan 23, 2019)

Is that a different build than the one happening at the Springbank, Ab airport?


----------



## Murdoch (Jan 23, 2019)

Johnwa said:


> Is that a different build than the one happening at the Springbank, Ab airport?


Yes the one in Alberta is a 1:6 scale. 
The Ontario build is 1:1 scale. 
I don't know what Alberta is doing with their's, but Ontario is doing a full scale, fully functional non military Avro Arrow with all up to date materials and electronics.


----------



## Johnwa (Jan 23, 2019)

1:6 didn’t sound right so I checked it’s 0.6:1.  It’s supposed to be fully functional as well. I attended one of their open houses a couple of years ago, probably should go again to see how much progress has been made.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 23, 2019)

Murdoch said:


> The Ontario build is 1:1 scale.


Do you have a link for that project?


----------



## Murdoch (Jan 23, 2019)

PeterT said:


> Do you have a link for that project?


The very first post. It's a Facebook group right now. They are working on a website...


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 23, 2019)

Murdoch said:


> The very first post. It's a Facebook group right now. They are working on a website...


I’d be interested in a website, I don’t do much with Facebook. Looks like a cool project


----------

